# 3 Eyes Boy ROM Needed



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi.
I am sure many of you must have played "3 Eyes Boy" video game.
But online, I can't find it's ROM.
Please, if someone has it kindly send it to me. Or if you where I can find it online, kindly point me to it's location.
Just send a PM & i''l give u my email address.
Thanks.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 24, 2006)

what type of rom is it?(for which console or system)
if you can tell that, maybe i can help you....


----------



## fortebuster (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I've never heard of this games.
And...

STOP PIRATING


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 24, 2006)

plz explain in detail


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: 3 Eyes Boy NES ROM Needed*



			
				jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> what type of rom is it?(for which console or system)
> if you can tell that, maybe i can help you....





			
				nishant_nms said:
			
		

> plz explain in detail


It's actually a video game or what some Indians may call a "samurai game".
Remeber Road Fighter, Mario, Contra, Aladdin, Jungle Book, Spartan, etc. It's that type of game. The one we used to put cartridge in the video game & play.
It's a Nintendo Entertainment System (NES) game, the ones we all used to play at all our local video game wallah on those big machines for Rs.1!!!
I have its emulators & also many games but I specifically need 3 Eyes Boy.
I actually have that game but in game cartridge & I don't know how to "rip" the game from the cartridge.
If you know how to "rip" the game from game cartridge, please tell me.
My video game console is dead, so have no other way to play that game again. And the local video game shops have shut down.
So, please help me.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 20, 2007)

Any help guys!!!!
I know there a lot of people out there who still play video games.
Plz help me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

I have played this game
but asking for roms is p-racy


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 20, 2007)

its illegal to use emulators.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2007)

that was a nice game, but i too hav cartridge.


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2007)

request to modslease remove this thread.Cause this is piracy


----------



## faraaz (Feb 22, 2007)

@OP: Not sure if you knew this, but asking outright for ROMs on any respectable board is just begging to get banned...atleast, it is on places like GameFAQs, Sorcerer's Place, Gamespot etc etc etc...

Having said that...google is your friend.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

I didn't know that asking for a game online for a console that's been dead is piracy. Also, I don't think there's a law against pirating ROM's in India.
Also, I actually have a cartridge that *I bought & own* that contains the game. So, basically it won't be piracy.
And I'm not trying to be rude.
Anyway, can anyone give it to me?
Plz.
__________


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Having said that...google is your friend.


Didn't find anything on google. That's why this thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2007)

^^That is a valid point,If you own the cartridge(most[read all] of the video game cartridges are FAKE in India)no problem in having that rom and emulator


----------



## faraaz (Mar 1, 2007)

@g_goyal2000: Search some more...I dunno where you can find this ROM since I haven't searched for it myself, but if I did know, I certainly wouldn't post it on a public board like this. Doesnt matter if the console is dead or not...giving out links and direct information like that can get you into a lot of trouble online.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

^^Pm him if you find it


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 1, 2007)

u can find all roms here www.rom-world.com


----------



## 24online (Mar 1, 2007)

if u find on google, u can get, but it req. experties with google....ok. i have most of games catridges.... i think u got PM and link too....

For online gaming:
*www.vnes.thatsanderskid.com/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

I couldn't find it anywhereMaybe this game's original name is in Japanese.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 16, 2007)

All right guys, I finally found the game. Here's the link to it's page:
*www.ddvhouse.ru/games/comments/390/

Direct Download link:
*www.ddvhouse.ru/download/games/390/

Thanks everyone for trying to help.


----------

